# Pictures/photos that represent mbti



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

This includes both types and relationships...

(Yes, clearly they will be generalisations, and not accurate representations. It doesn't matter, I tell you!)










entj and isfj










enfj and... _ _tj










infp, intp, entp, intj?/ isfp?


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

INFP..... all infp's look like that ...haaa


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Haha! The enfj and __TJ is funny cause it's true.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

ESTJ and INFP....


----------



## WNF (Dec 23, 2009)

Cthulu's a bitch.











ISFP vs. ENFJ? :crazy:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

WNF said:


> Cthulu's a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe isfp vs. entp? It seems like he really struck a dissonant chord with a lot of the isfjs i know.... that would make sense seeing as he is their shadow.... he actually got points from my infj friend.... which reinforces that idea... cause infjs and entps are supposed to...you know. Plus enfjs suck at offending people (that's a compliment enfjs)


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

thehigher said:


> ESTJ and INFP....


 
More like IxTJ and INFP:crazy:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

FiNe SiTe said:


> More like IxTJ and INFP:crazy:


yea ... i can see it..... actually i see darth as an infp who is just really unhealthy. So he comes off as an IxTJ because hes somewhere in the middle...... I do this... I have my inferior estj working.... but i look like an istj because im stilllll introverted feeling and introverting sensing at the same time..... it's complicated lol


----------



## Emiva (May 27, 2010)

Oops. How do I delete a post? XD /newb


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

NatalieAnne said:


> This includes both types and relationships...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the second one is intj ... The dices are too organized


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

hermione‑granger.jpg
289 × 289 - hermione-granger. by Stuart Heritage on December 8, 2009 0 Comments
hecklerspray.com


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

ESFJ or ENFJ










INTP and INTJ debate










ENTP being awesome


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

WNF said:


> Cthulu's a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she's ISFJ.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

vel said:


> INTP and INTJ debate


I love this! So true. Now...which one is which! I would definitely be the pi telling the crazy Ne to be more realistic while the complex Ti tells my Ni to be more rational.


----------

